# Angry Mom?



## MedicPrincess (May 20, 2006)

Ok.  Dont get me wrong, I do love my mom.  She is just the type of person that has to have something going wrong in her life in order to be able to get through.  If things are going good, she will almost intentionally sabatoge something.  She is normally just a very unhappy person.

So today was my daughters 112th birthday.  We were all having a great time.  I was taking pictures like a crazy woman.  And I happened to get this one of her...








This has to be the WORST EVER!!!  I LOVE IT!!!!      She was telling a joke......

Guess it wasn't that funny.  LOL!!


----------



## Wingnut (May 21, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I swear my mother is the same way. In fact she has that same look on her face as yours does in that pic!

And your daughter turned 112?  WOW Princess, you look damn good for your age!!!!! Tell me your secret!


LMAO..Too funny :lol:


----------



## MMiz (May 21, 2006)

So thats where you get it from ^_^B)


----------

